

PyPy 2.3 – Terrestrial Arthropod Trap - mattip
http://doc.pypy.org/en/latest/release-2.3.0.html

======
vfclists
I never heard of HippyVM. [http://www.hippyvm.com/](http://www.hippyvm.com/)

Where has it been hiding?

